# Awesome Aluminum Rollfast Truing Stand



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2022)

Excellent condition, not sure what original parts are missing but these work as fabulous bicycle display stands.


----------



## Classicriders (May 2, 2022)

$100


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2022)

Thanks for the start, no deal.


----------

